# CAN U HELP PPPLEASE



## 96256 (Sep 11, 2005)

Hi I'm skoda 
Just bought a fiat ducatto busttner import and alas all in german 
I would welcome any links & info for how to operate the trauma boiler and gas heating systems the 3 way burstner/electrolux fridge is also in need of instructions 
cheers
P.S . ALSO THE CONTROLL PANNEL ON THE WALL COMEPLETELY MIFFS ME, AINT GOT A CLUE?
CAN U HELP CHEERS AGAIN
SKODA..


----------



## 91766 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Skoda,

Welcome to the world of Burstner!

If you contact Burstner through their website, they will probably send you the relevant manuals in English. Other people have posted here saying that the company has been very helpful like this. I can't figure out how to highligh the link, but click on the 'B' word to get tthere.

Burstner UK

You might also find info on the Truma website (Again, apologies, but click on the 'T' word to get there)

In the meantime, this is a summary of the basics. Hope it helps....

We have to switch the inside segment of the circular dial on our Truma boiler down for heating and hot water, up for just hot water. We can choose to heat the water to 40 or 60 degrees. The boiler ignites automaticallly providing there is plenty of gas in the bottle. An orange light shows behind the switch while it lights up. The light turns green once it's running okay. A red light will show if the boiler goes out. In my experience, this happens when the gas runs low. We turn the very outside (serrated) dial on the switch to control the heater temperature. The heating fan comes on once the boiler has reached its operating temperature.

The only other thing to know is that there is a safety dump valve on the boiler. Ours is under the dinette seat, so you might need a torch to find it. It's round, about an inch high and red in colour. This valve dumps the water in the boiler if the outside temperature goes below 5 degrees. If that happens, the water in the fresh water tank will generally drain away too if you turn on any taps or flush the toilet! You'll have to pull the dump valve back up manually and hold it for a short while to reset it. Because the boiler won't work if the dump valve has been activated, we use a clothes peg to over-ride ours up if we have a winter trip... If you do this, make sure you remove the peg once you stop using the boiler - risk of frost damage!

The fridge controls are straight forward. 12 volt when the engine is running and you're on the move. Gas on site or 240 volt if you have got an electric hook-up. Forgetting to change the switch is the biggest source of irritation in our van, but the kids have got used to shouting "Have you put the fridge on 12 volts?" whenever we hit the road!

Hope this gets you going

Regards

Chris


----------



## 89390 (May 22, 2005)

The info given covers just about everthing you asked. What model Burstner is it you bought? Think about joining the Burstner club, they are very helpful.
I removed the automatic dump valve altogether as it kept dumping whatever the temp and fitted a bog standard drain valve, no more problems.
Mine is a 1996 A538 LHD import and is great.
friar


----------

